# The temperature in my office reached 80 degrees today and it was unbearable.



## clareG (8 Apr 2011)

The temperature in my office reached 80 degrees today and it was unbearable. Is this acceptable and is there anything I can do.  We are tied into a lease that we cannot exit.  Are there any legal requirements on office temperatures.


----------



## RonanC (8 Apr 2011)

80c or 80f ?? 80 Farenheit would be about 26.6c which is pretty hot. There are no legal requirements as such in regards to high temperatures. Your employer is obliged though to provide fans, air con, proper ventilation and so on.  

A few questions though, the answers might help reduce the heat.

Is the heating still on? Most office buildings will have computerised heating systems that are probably still programmed to have the heating on full blast all day. You could check this and turn off the heating. 

Can you open windows to naturally ventilate the building? If there are windows on both sides of the office (open plan), open them both, this allows air flow through. 

Does the building/office have air conditioning or air handling units? Check that they are working correctly. Your employer is obliged by law to keep these in running order.


----------



## allthedoyles (8 Apr 2011)

As Ronan said above , we also found that the oil central was running at high temperature . 

It was adjusted downwards today , and made a huge difference .

Also the timer should be adjusted for heating to commence later and shut-off sooner


----------



## ajapale (9 Apr 2011)

Title expanded: The temperature in my office reached 80 degrees today and it was unbearable.

Original: "Office unsuitable for staff"

aj
mod


----------



## Spear (9 Apr 2011)

RonanC said:


> 80c or 80f ??


 
The OP said "office" not "oven"


----------



## RonanC (9 Apr 2011)

Spear said:


> The OP said "office" not "oven"



When we talk about temperatures in Ireland, we generally use Celcius. OP only states degrees. Could be anything. Your right though, 80c would be hot enough to cook your dinner.


----------



## ajapale (9 Apr 2011)

Spear said:


> The OP said "office" not "oven"



LoL!


----------



## clareG (12 Apr 2011)

Thank you for the advice.  It was actually 80 degrees F, and 27 C on the room temperature guide from ESB. We have turned off the heaters for now.


----------



## MANTO (12 Apr 2011)

The Safety, Health and Welfare at Work (General Application) Regulations 2007 (the 2007 Regulations) which were introduced pursuant to the Safety, Health and Welfare at Work Act 2005 (the 2005 Act), deal with the issue of temperatures in the workplace. 
[broken link removed]


----------

